# Planning Scotland to the Wash - We are BACK



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The next stage will start near Edinburgh and we are planning to finish near the Wash.

I have used google maps to do the trip in day long chunks of around 60 miles. This is done without knowledge of campsites so start and finish points won't represent what will really happen but it gets me a rough feel for the trip.

It works out that we have 10 driving days before we head for home. It's going to be a close run thing whether our coastal mileage will be more than the out and back mileage at the start and finish which is around 630.

In previous years we have 'done' Edinburgh (3 times), Berwick upon Tweed, Holy Island and my work has taken us to the Farne islands and Coquet. We will be repeating some of the boat trips I have done for Doreen's benefit as she wants to see lots of Puffins.

*As always any suggestions of what to do, where to go, who to meet, gratefully received. *

As to when, well first week in July, is all we are saying but we will wait for a weather window to get started In the meantime we have an MHF meet to go to plus I'm having six days in Amsterdam (by tunnel on the train).

Link to Blog part 1 >Here<
Link to Blog Part 2 >Here<
Link to Blog Part 3 >Here<
Link to Blog Part 4 >Here<
Link to Blog Part 5 >Here<

Can't wait.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Can't help with your info needed Frank, but must have missed the link to the last blog, so now off to read it, but this should bump it up so someone can help. 

Hope you find that weather window

Carol


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Carol but where are the comments and help from Border Reivers, Geordies, North Yorkshiremen and women to say nowt of those from Lincolnshire?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well I reckon a lot have taken off because of the warm weather.... wish we could, no doubt some will show up soon 

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Frank I have finished reading the latest blog - and it brought back so many memories - thank you for writing it up - I do wish I had your knowledge of how to use the blogs with html....

We have done most of your tour, we followed the Wainwright tour around Scotland. The first, was actually done in reverse, as Duncan had been for an interview in Shetland (and I had had to go too) so we did it in a hire car, having done touring in the car whilst there for the week. No trees there, well 3 I think....but fantastic scenery...

We haven't done Orkney - no boat trips when we were up there and we didn't manage to do Cape Wrath either - as it was out of season - 

We have friends who live at South Sian, which is between Oban and Fort William right on a loch - brilliant spot - and so have been up and down that bit a lot.

The second time we did the coastal bit was as Wainwright wrote the book, taking in all those little in and outs - but this time in the motorhome - our Hymer - 21st - so it isn't that small and we made it... marvellous places we still manage to get too.

Carol


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I have posted a few wild sites on an untame website re Berwick upon Tweed area.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've seen some of yours in our campsite database Derek and have added them to my travel docs. 

Campsites aren't the highest priority though nothing is more galling than when you're back and have written up the blog someone says did you see 'x' and you didn't but wish you had. 

Or afterwards someone says I see you went to 'y' I wouldn't have bothered, and you agree with them and wish you hadn't as well.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

an unashamed bump - can anyone help?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Frank

Just been to Edinburgh and back to West Yorkshire - must see North Berwick lovely spot for going wild.

Also stayed at Thorntonloch next to the beach - fantastic as well. When you get down to the Yorkshire bit are you doing coastal or inland?

Greenie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> Just been to Edinburgh and back to West Yorkshire - must see North Berwick lovely spot for going wild.
> 
> ...


coast greenie ..... come on you've read my blogs  haven't you


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Frank,

Whitby is a must see, 

There is the abbey (with 199 steps from the town, or a drive around)

James cook lived and sailed from here (there's his house and statue to see)

The town is has narrow streets, and a harbour with loads of character

"The Magpie restaurant" are reputedly the best fish and chips in the country

Just inland from Whitby is "Heartbeat Country" the North Yorks moors and the village of Goathland used in the TV series, there are several walks from here with rivers and waterfalls, also you can catch the North Yorks railway, (steam) which you can catch in Goathland, or park in Goathland, walk through the countryside and catch the train back to your van.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Whitby*

Frank

I was thinking Whitby/Robin Hoods Bay too.

www.hookshousefarm.co.uk was a pleasnat pitch for a short stop.

Bamburgh is quite nice - we used to stop there on the way to Edinburgh, so the passengers could see the castle etc. Some nice fish and chips shops in nearby Seahouses. The CCC site at Beadnall Bay is right on the coast. The CCC site at Dunbar offers sea views too.

Russell


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

if you are in our neck of the woods try 
bamburgh
beadnell
craster
holy island
berwick
amble
druridge bay
blyth beach for beach huts
seaton sluice for fish and chips cc site in village
hexam
corbridge


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Frank

just catching up on this. I have to admit a vested interest because my biggest client owns 2 chip shop cafes on Sandside in Scarborough (south bay - at the top end under the Castle) - Winking Willy's (!) and Bamfords. There's parking (and your van would fit in most spaces) behind Bamfords and on the fish dock. I've been shown around a bit by Dave (the owner) aver the past few years, and there's some seedy run down bits of the town, but the South Bay on the cliffs above the Winter gardens are very nice, (streetside parking - free), and North Bay is good to park up the van (end on) - charged for. I have seen vans parked up after overnighting near the apex of the castle promontory.
I normally use the C&CC site - decent facilities, but try not to book "service" pitch because they charge more than most other sites. It's a pleasant walk to the sea from there, and you can get a regular bus into town, or out up to Whitby. Lovely drives all around.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Countdown has started

I can't leave until 1st July due to other commitments but thanks for all the ideas so far.


----------



## fent (Jun 24, 2009)

*alnwick area.*

a must see place, not only cause i live there but becouse the place is lovely.. the gardens are fantastic and is the coastline all stretching from amble north to Berwick..wild camp in picturesqe spots or bizzare situations,, youll love it..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

While you're in Craster have some kippers from Robsons. They're big and fat and juicy and don't repeat on you all day - as dyed kippers do.

Alnwick has dedicated motorhome parking slots. I put details of how to find them on

www.motorhomeparking.co.uk

Alnwick Castle is a short walk from this car park and has lovely gardens - good castle too !

G


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Great places to wild camp in Lockton forest between Pickering and Whitby.

Or if your Leeds way park up in our car park at Methley and I'll cook you a nice meal with some lovely French wine from our recent trip  

Steve.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> While you're in Craster have some kippers from Robsons. They're big and fat and juicy and don't repeat on you all day - as dyed kippers do.
> 
> G


That will be so good to have some Robson kippers again I can compare them with Arbroath Smokies to decide the top smoked fish.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well van is packed have a little chore to do in Weymouth today but at around midnight tomorrow (Wednesday) will be heading for Edinburgh.

We expect to meet Caz (carolgavin) Peter Humbertraveller and Tina (TinaGlenn) and may well meet Hezbez and auldtymer as well.

If I get the time I'll report progress and who knows may meet more of you enroute.

Thanks again for all your suggestions.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Well lang may yer lum reek, bon voyage and all that.

Safe journey and we look forward to hearing reports from you.

G


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Wishing you a safe journey Frank.
oh, and the weathers lovely up here just now- so hurry!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Yeah weather fabby nive and hot and light till after 10.30pm!! Was really funny watching wimbers last night all floodlit and was daylight up here!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Have a great trip Frank and Doreen, hope the weather holds. Feel free to hug Carol for me. Wish I could be there with you all, my good and special friends, courtesy of MHF. Isn't this forum just great??

Ca


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

This is Sallytrafic on CarolGavin's 'puter in Scotland its been 30 degree C here today


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> This is Sallytrafic on CarolGavin's 'puter in Scotland its been 30 degree C here today


This is Ca of CaGreg who has just been chatting to Frank and Doreen who were on MSN on Carol's puter on my puter and can vouch that they are being well taken care of even if the menu for this evenings dinner sounded a little bit......well......oddddd!!

Ca


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Midgecake - they have plenty of the buggers to use. When barbied they are like a dark beefburger ......


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> This is Sallytrafic on CarolGavin's 'puter in Scotland its been 30 degree C here today


_ 30 deg ? _ You should have been here. At one point the thermometer outside the kitchen window- in the shade - went up to 41 deg C and the humidity to 87 %

Glad you are safely arrived in the frozen north...

G


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > This is Sallytrafic on CarolGavin's 'puter in Scotland its been 30 degree C here today
> ...


Och away, you engerlish always wanna go one better ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to all who gave suggestions and hospitality

and just a taster of what will be in the blog and photo album


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Near Seahouses? :?


----------

